
Show HN: Go Report Card - shawnps
https://goreportcard.com/
======
dogweather
Sweet. I'm working on something similar, for rating repo management.
[http://repocheck.com](http://repocheck.com). Your app has great design.

------
jcuga
Very nice. Added yet another shiny badge to my github project's README.

It seem's a little too easy to get an 'A' rating. On one of my less polished
libraries it pointed out a few issues that I feel should bump me down to at
least a 'B'.

------
tshannon
Cool.

Looks like bitbucket links don't work though. It runs the report card
correctly, but the generated links back to the source all 404.

